

Nokia Chief Gets Record Speeding Fine - djshah
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/1759791.stm

======
dalke
My first thought was "what, again? Didn't they learn from the last one?" Then
I saw that the dateline was 2002 - this was the last one.

FWIW, that record has been broken several time since 2002, both in Finland
(Jussi Salonoja had to pay $200,000 for driving 50kph in a 25kph zone) and in
Switzerland ($290,000 for driving 137kph through an 80kph zone).

See [http://jalopnik.com/the-eight-biggest-speeding-tickets-
ever-...](http://jalopnik.com/the-eight-biggest-speeding-tickets-ever-
issued-1108358708) for more details and more examples of high speed limits.
The highest they list is $1 million, also in Switzerland, but everyone
references the same article in the Telegraph, which isn't substantial enough
for me.

~~~
sschueller
There is an article in the Swiss press about that case but no mention of what
he ended up paying in the end. They did take his car as collateral which is
valued at ~300,000 USD.

[http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/panorama/vermischtes/Tempo-290--...](http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/panorama/vermischtes/Tempo-290
--wie-der-Freiburger-Extremraser-gefasst-wurde/story/25212763)

~~~
sschueller
Looks like he "only" had to pay ~27,000 USD.
[http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/bern/story/Mit-260-auf-der-
Autob...](http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/bern/story/Mit-260-auf-der-Autobahn---
das-Video-18744150)

~~~
dalke
Thanks for the research.

------
return0
(2002)

